# roba di marca/roba griffata



## dolcenera

C`e` qualche differenza semantica fra _roba di marca _e _roba griffata? _Mi pare di no ma ...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Semplicemente, dire di marca è italiano corretto, mentre l'altro deriva dal francese _griffe_ ed è usato in contesti modaioli e scandalistici abbastanza degradanti (ma forse è un'opinione troppo estremista...)
Tendenzialmente, ti direi di usare _i vestiti di marca_.


----------



## marco.cur

Un tempo di diceva "abiti/vestiti firmati".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Anche oggi, _abiti firmati_, è normalissimo.


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie! 
Ma quanto mi piacerebbe usare solo i vestiti di marca...


----------



## Necsus

No, scusate, ma _griffato _(bello o brutto che sia) viene usato prevalentemente nel linguaggio della moda, e non direi che ha lo stesso significato di _'di marca':_ è appunto sinonimo di _firmato _(da uno stilista o anche da una ditta prestigiosa, che vi imprimono il loro nome), mentre _'di (buona) marca'_ vuol dire 'di qualità scelta', e se un capo firmato si suppone che debba essere anche di buona qualità, un prodotto per essere 'di marca' non dev'essere certo necessariamente _griffato_. Vedi discussione su _griffe_.


----------



## dolcenera

Puo` darsi anche che mi sbagli ma non e`che entrambi i termini funzionano come sinonimi nel gergo comune?


----------



## Necsus

Secondo me no, anche perché, come dicevo, _griffato _è usato per lo più in riferimento ad abbigliamento e accessori, mentre qualunque prodotto può essere definito _di marca_. Ma naturalmente è solo la mia personale visione, sia pure confortata dai vocabolari (Treccani):
*griffato* agg. [part. pass. di _griffare_]. – Di abito o accessorio che reca il marchio di un noto stilista:_ si veste solo con abiti griffati_. 
*marca* | *e.* Di uso com. la locuz. agg. _di marca_, per indicare prodotti di qualità scelta: _liquori_, _profumi di marca_; _cravatte_, _scarpe di gran marca_.


----------



## dolcenera

Con la _roba _intendevo solo i _vestiti_ e qui vedo che _griffato _e _di marca _hanno piu` o meno lo stesso significato (nella lingua parlata).    
Per il resto concordo in pieno Grazie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Concordo con Necsus. Per fare un esempio, un jeans della Levi's è sicuramente un jeans _di marca_, mentre un jeans di Armani è _griffato _o _firmato_.
Non si definirebbe griffato/firmato un jeans Levi's così come non si definirebbe semplicemente _di marca_ quello di Armani


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

concordiamo che "griffato" è orripilante?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> concordiamo che "griffato" è orripilante?



No  
E' solo una possibilità in più, il cui uso sarà preferibile in alcuni contesti ed evitabile in altri.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Mah, io muovevo una critica oggettiva, considerato che è un doppione di _firmato_ che non aggiunge nulla se non un tocco d'ignoranza al discorso. 
Poi, direi che de gustibus...


----------



## dolcenera

stella_maris_74 said:


> Concordo con Necsus. Per fare un esempio, un jeans della Levi's è sicuramente un jeans _di marca_, mentre un jeans di Armani è _griffato _o _firmato_.
> Non si definirebbe griffato/firmato un jeans Levi's così come non si definirebbe semplicemente _di marca_ quello di Armani



Armani oltre ad essere un grande stilista di moda e anche una marca. Erro?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No, non erri. E' questo il problema, una marca implica, in generale, un marchio, e nello specifico dell'abbigliamento il marchio di uno stilista. Poi marca vuole dire molte altre cose, ma ti basta aprire un dizionario italiano per scoprire tutti i significati (alcuni di essi molto più importanti di queste futilità )


----------



## steeler1

No, non sbagli.


----------



## dolcenera

La domanda era volutamente provocante  Come dicevo in qualche altro thread sto preparando un`edizione aggiornata di un vocabolario italo-polacco e a volte mi viene un dubbio. Le definizioni, e `ovvio, le posso trovare in tanti dizionari ma quello che mi interessa di piu` e` come una determinata parola funziona ora nella lingua parlata (corretta!) e siccome sono fuori dall`Italia non mi rimane altro che chiedere, indagare, investigare qui sul forum. Per cui ringrazio a tutti coloro che vogliono rispondere alle mie infantili domande


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma via, quale infantili!  Sono dubbi normali in un non madrelingua che magari non ha sempre diretto contatto con la lingua che deve imparare.


----------



## dolcenera

Se annuncio al mondo di avere un jeans di marca dall`armadio posso tirare fuori sia quello Levi`s che quello di Armani se invece dicessi di possedere un jeans griffato non potrei dopo tirare fuori quello della Levi`s. Cmq io la vedo in questo modo


----------



## steeler1

Si, hai detto bene.


----------



## Fra11

Io l'espressione "di marca" in riferimento a capi d'abbigliamento non la considererei proprio come un'equivalente _d'uso _di "firmato" o "griffato". Nel senso che "di marca"_ si usa_ molto di frequente per una grande varietà di prodotti, ma forse un po' meno con l'abbigliamento. Si usa per es. "abiti firmati", ma "abiti di marca" non si usa mica tanto.


----------



## steeler1

Voglio andare in profondo al topic e dire che in alcune aree italiane del sud, si parla anche di prodotti da supermercato, di marca o non. Confrontando quindi i supermercati e i discount.


----------



## dolcenera

E come suona alle vostre orecchie italiane? E` accettabile? Perche` in polacco _di marca - "_markowy" non si associa mai  (per ora! ai prodotti da supermercato. Si dice semplicemente _prodotti di qualita`._


----------



## stella_maris_74

dolcenera said:


> E come suona alle vostre orecchie italiane? E` accettabile? Perche` in polacco _di marca - "_markowy" non si associa mai  (per ora! ai prodotti da supermercato. Si dice semplicemente _prodotti di qualita`._



Sono sfumature e tutto dipende dal contesto (come sempre!), ma in  generale "di marca" indica semplicemente che il prodotto  (abito o altro che sia) ha una marca conosciuta, mentre "firmato" (riferito sia agli abiti che ad altri oggetti di design in genere) ha una connotazione più prestigiosa. Riferito agli abiti, "firmato" è generalmente un abito d'alta moda o comunque di fascia medio-alta, sicuramente più alta rispetto a "di marca".

Però per favore evitiamo il confronto con altre lingue dato che qui siamo in "Solo italiano"


----------



## dolcenera

Ma anche quelle sfumature di significato che vengono attribuite alle parole dai diversi ambienti sociali o i nuovi contesti in cui vengono usati differenti termini sono interessanti da discutere.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

di marca, almeno dalle mie parti (Calabria) si dice spesso di prodotti di vario tipo (anche supermercato, alimentari, abbigliamento, scarpe) mentre (abito) firmato (spesso con un tono polemico nei confronti di chi non ha niente di meglio da fare che spendere per comprare vestiti) viene adoprato per gli abiti degli stilisti.


----------

